# New nearshore reefs



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anyone fished or dived the new reefs? Was wondering how long it will be before we have good fish there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish are there. Legal snapper were there within a month.



Some divers said some of the reefs broke up pretty bad on deployment so they might get covered up with sand.



Of the 30 spots deployed, I'd imagine 20+ are good to go right now (small triggers and bait fish) and will be better come snapper season.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

can some on PM me or point me in the direction of the coodinates for these reefs. thanks :letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *BigRed38 (1/16/2010)*can some on PM me or point me in the direction of the coodinates for these reefs. thanks :letsdrink


''

Go back to the beginning of this forum and look at the top, it is a pinned topic


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

> *choppedliver (1/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BigRed38 (1/16/2010)*can some on PM me or point me in the direction of the coodinates for these reefs. thanks :letsdrink
> ...




OK thanks man!


----------

